# Directional lighting for DCC train set



## RufusRoc (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I apologize if this has been covered on this forum, but after a search, I couldn't find the answer I needed. Anyway, here goes. . .

After returning to the hobby recently, I bought a couple of trainsets, one being the Bachmann Amtrak Acela Express set in HO. My layout is DCC and I installed an NCE decoder in the set. My question relates to how i can get directional lighting working on both the engine and the dummy. When I ran it on analog DC, the headlights on both engines went on and switched accordingly to the direction the train was moving. When i use DCC, I can control the lighting on the engine, but the dummy has the lights lit at all times regardless of the direction the train is moving.

I don't know how I can get the lights functioning properly. do I need to install a decoder in the dummy too? or is there a way to program the decoder to get the directional lights working? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Obviously,you'll need a decoder in the dummy also to control the lights.Originally,it has a board that control the lights according to track polarity.There's no such polarity in DCC.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I gather you plan on running in a consist with the same power all the time? you could splice in a couple of wires from from the powered locos headlights and run it back to the dummy so its all on the same circuit...

or get a seperate decoder like Jake mentioned, probably pretty cheap from NIMT or similar


----------



## RufusRoc (Aug 15, 2012)

broox said:


> I gather you plan on running in a consist with the same power all the time? you could splice in a couple of wires from from the powered locos headlights and run it back to the dummy so its all on the same circuit...
> 
> or get a seperate decoder like Jake mentioned, probably pretty cheap from NIMT or similar


Yes, I was thinking of running a consist, but was unsure if that is the best option. If i do so, will I be able to control the lights as i would if I were controlling only one loco? 

Also, I just became aware of function only decoders. Any recommendations that will work with an 8 pin input? if not can I just use a regular 8-pin decoder for the dummy

thanks again!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

RufusRoc said:


> ........... can I just use a regular 8-pin decoder for the dummy
> 
> thanks again!


 
Yes

i would put in a decoder rather than run the wires. but the wires from one to the other will work.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can indeed operate the lights of the dummy with the other loco's decoder with only two wires linking them (three if you want to control tail lamp also) but it isn't worth the complexity.All you need is a very basic function only decoder wich aren't expensive.

Your dummy loco doesn't have power so it is very unlikely it has an eight pin plug anyway.It would be a hardwire job wich is very simple in this case.

And you'd then have the option to program both decoders at the same adress and operate simultaneously OR have the dummy have its own adress and be controlled independently.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> .All you need is a very basic function only decoder wich aren't expensive.
> 
> Your dummy loco doesn't have power so it is very unlikely it has an eight pin plug anyway.It would be a hardwire job wich is very simple in this case.
> 
> And you'd then have the option to program both decoders at the same adress and operate simultaneously OR have the dummy have its own adress and be controlled independently.


Probably the best option. It also means you can use the dummy with other power locos to make different consists.


----------

